# Slow response



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 10, 2010)

I have just a little problem. No matter if I have none or 5 windows open or my ram is on 15% or 60%. When I want to open a window sometimes is making too much time. ~5-10 seconds. Is not something serious but ok. I wanted my FreeBSD correspond immediately when I told him to open a program for example.


----------



## aragon (Dec 10, 2010)

Instead of correspond, I think you mean respond.

How busy are your disks?  Lack of disk I/O impacts responsiveness in a big way.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 10, 2010)

> Instead of correspond, I think you mean respond.


Yeap.


> How busy are your disks? Lack of disk I/O impacts responsiveness in a big way.


How to find this?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 10, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I have just a little problem. No matter if I have none or 5 windows open or my ram is on 15% or 60%. When I want to open a window sometimes is making too much time. ~5-10 seconds. Is not something serious but ok. I wanted my FreeBSD correspond immediately when I told him to open a program for example.



Could be a lot of things.  I've seen delays like that when the video card driver had a problem, sometimes with compositing enabled.  If you still have AEI in your xorg.conf, it can do that.

Your system might be swapping, or busy running lots of active jobs, or busy in some other way.  top(1) is a good way to start checking.  There's also systat(1) and iostat(8).

Additional: some big programs are slow to start, like Firefox.  Some network programs may do DNS lookups on startup, which could be slow.  So please be more specific about what your system is doing and what programs are slow to start.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 11, 2010)

Mostly chrome, amsn and programs that have relation with network. Especially this two.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh, also additional: if you're running -CURRENT, or preliminary, not-yet-fully-ported applications like Chrome, debugging code or just plain problems can be involved.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 11, 2010)

#uname -a

```
FreeBSD area51.bsdserver 8.1-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE-p2 #6: Fri Dec 10 03:14:40 EET 2010     root@area51.bsdserver:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  amd64
```
I run Chromium 7 the build package. Witch is a folder with the binary and all the appropriate files on it to execute the binary.


----------



## aragon (Dec 11, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> How to find this?


`# top -mio`

In addition to iostat as wblock already suggested...


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 11, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> #uname -a
> 
> ```
> FreeBSD area51.bsdserver 8.1-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE-p2 #6: Fri Dec 10 03:14:40 EET 2010     root@area51.bsdserver:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  amd64
> ...



Like I said, not fully ported.  Let's try this another way: do any programs start without a delay?  Something small like xterm should be quick.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 11, 2010)

Galculator is starting immediately 

top -mio

```
last pid:  4460;  load averages:  0.06,  0.18,  0.16                                                                       up 0+16:44:42  20:48:19
117 processes: 1 running, 115 sleeping, 1 zombie
CPU:  0.6% user,  0.0% nice,  0.2% system,  0.1% interrupt, 99.2% idle
Mem: 389M Active, 561M Inact, 340M Wired, 8904K Cache, 212M Buf, 662M Free
Swap: 3972M Total, 451M Used, 3521M Free, 11% Inuse

  PID USERNAME      VCSW  IVCSW   READ  WRITE  FAULT  TOTAL PERCENT COMMAND
88990 emberdaemon     19      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% chrome
 1769 emberdaemon    200      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% Xorg
89018 emberdaemon    188      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% npviewer.bin
18334 emberdaemon     19      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% wish8.6-threads
 1467 root            11      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% powerd
 1788 emberdaemon    106      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% ipager
88995 emberdaemon    248      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% npviewer.bin
88978 emberdaemon     36      0      0      1      0      1   4.17% chrome
89000 emberdaemon      0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% npviewer.bin
88999 emberdaemon      0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% npviewer.bin
88998 emberdaemon      0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% npviewer.bin
88986 emberdaemon     10      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% chrome
 1771 emberdaemon      6      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% fluxbox
88987 emberdaemon      0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% chrome
  853 root            86      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% moused
88991 emberdaemon      2      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% chrome
 1689 root             2      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% gam_server
88988 emberdaemon      0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% chrome
68387 emberdaemon      0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% conky
 1591 root             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% sendmail
  972 root             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% devd
88989 emberdaemon      0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% chrome
 1531 messagebus       0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% dbus-daemon
 4457 emberdaemon    204      1      0      0      0      0   0.00% urxvt
88979 emberdaemon      0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% chrome
 1602 root             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% cron
 1229 root             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% syslogd
88980 emberdaemon      0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% chrome
 1844 emberdaemon      0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% dbus-daemon
 1687 root             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% polkitd
 1940 root             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% dbus-daemon
 1685 root             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% console-kit-daemon
 1671 root             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% <login>
 1595 smmsp            0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% sendmail
 4460 emberdaemon      1      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% top
 1748 emberdaemon      0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% <bash>
  843 root             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% webcamd
 1750 emberdaemon      0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% <sh>
 4459 emberdaemon      0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% bash
44946 emberdaemon      0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% dbus-daemon
 1768 emberdaemon      0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% <xinit>
 4458 emberdaemon      0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% urxvt
 3547 root             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% dbus-daemon
 1672 root             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% getty
 1673 root             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% getty
 1674 root             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% getty
 1677 root             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% getty
 1675 root             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% getty
 1843 emberdaemon      0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% dbus-launch
 1676 root             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% getty
 1678 root             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% getty
 1939 root             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% dbus-launch
44942 emberdaemon      0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% <dbus-launch>
 3546 root             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% dbus-launch
  125 root             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% <adjkerntz>
  955 root             0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% moused
89002 emberdaemon      0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% npviewer.bin
89001 emberdaemon      0      0      0      0      0      0   0.00% npviewer.bin
```


----------

